# Problem beim Hochladen



## Rici (3. August 2006)

Folgendes Problem habe ich im Moment bei mir:
Ich kann momentan keine Datein per FTP-Verbindung hochladen. Weder mit einem entsprechenden Client (habe SmartFTP und die WS_FTP-Demo ausprobiert) noch über den Windows-Explorer. Der Upload begint nicht und zeigt dauerhaft eine Geschwindigkeit von 0 b/s an. Einzige Ausnahme sind Dateien, welche kleiner als 1kb sind! Mit dem File Manager im DCP kann ich sogar Dateien beliebiger Größe hochladen...
Woran könnte das liegen? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar...

Achso: das Problem tritt nicht nur bei meinem Artfiles-Webspace auf, sondern auch bei freiem Space. Andere können auf meinen Webspace problemlos zugreifen, allen PCs in meinem Heimnetzwerk ist das jedoch nicht möglich. Ein Router ist zwischengeschaltet (Siemens Gigaset SE505 Wireless), ich vermute, dass dort eine Einstellung blockiert - kennt sich jemand damit aus und könnte mir einen Rat geben, was dort falsch läuft?


----------



## TS-JC (3. August 2006)

vielleicht ein virus der denkt das es sich irgendwie um updates handelt und diese verhindert
scanne am besten mal alles durch mit nem aktuellen, z.b. kaspersky


----------



## Rici (3. August 2006)

Ich hab Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0 schon drauf, der beschwert sich bei nix!

Habs übrigens auch schon mit deaktivierter Firewall, im passiven und aktiven Modus ausprobiert... alles ohne Erfolg!


----------



## TS-JC (3. August 2006)

Port im Router nicht freigegeben?
Sollte nicht das Problem sein, aber wer weiss...

Ich würde halt auf nen Virus oder ähnliches Tippen.
Scanne am besten mal mit versch. und auch so Progs wie Search&Destroy und AdAware

Wenn die alle nix finden... kp


----------

